# I get a wcmdmgrl.exe message....PLz HELP



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

I get a message saying "wcmdmgrl.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close, we are sorry for any inconvenience, then it asks me to send Microsoft an error report.  After this happens (which it does every time i boot up my computer) NONE of my games will work! They all gives me the "encountered a problem" message! This first started occuring when I Installed Wildtangent driver so that i could try medabots  
Anyways, Im desperate, PLz help! 

(The help and support tab does nothing! gaaaaah!)

Whew now I feel better. Ok, sure hopwe I get a reply.


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

welllllllllllllllllll, you could try disabling wildtangent at start-up:

Start-
Run-
type: msconfig
goto StartUp tab- uncheck the wcmdmgrl.exe box
some stuff on wildtangent:

http://hoogervorst.freehosting.net/net_wildtangent.htm


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Nizzie, as ohheck suggested, removing Wild Tangent may fix the problem. Here is what http://www.answersthatwork.com suggest:
"Wcmdmgr Wcmdmgr.exe

(Wild Tangent) Wild Tangents Automated Support Engine for their Web Driver. The Wild Tangent web driver is used in many applications, from games to MP3 players.

Recommendation : 
This program is not required; its sole purpose is to enable Wild Tangent to automatically support new hardware through the feedback that it gets from this program over your Internet connection. Our recommendation, therefore, is that you stop it from running. To do that find the Wild Tangent icon in the Control Panel, then the "Automatic Updater" tab, and clear the "Automatic Updater enabled" checkbox. Next, disable WCMDMGR with Startup Manager."

You may also have spyware or ad-ware on your computer thats causing problems. There is a little program located: http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ . It creates a log of your StartUp, and if you could post that here we will be able to see if any other programs are starting up and possibly causing problems.

Good luck.


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

Alrighty, ill try..*crosses fingers*


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

Waaah! I tried disabling the wcmdmgrl.exe thingy in the msconfig menu, and my games still won't run! I don't get the wcmdmgrl.exe error message at start up, but My games still give me the "encountered a problem" message when I try to pay them! I reinstalled some, thye don't work.Gawd, I feel like reinstalling windows! My poor little Tiger on Black&White hasn't eaten in weeks! WAAH! VARIGO MIGHT DIE!

Ahem..Anyways...
I'm pretty much at my wits end..I don't wnat to have to call Gateway or something, they're dumb ****s. Last time I called I got some airhead "Doreen". That *****. Told me to buy a new computer...gerumble...grumble...

Well, I feel better having ranted a bit.

Yep. Better.

Yep.

...

Well, Any more suggestions would help...Thanx...


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

er- um- this is just an observation but.......
i never heard of Wild Tangent until your post;
i have B&W and it plays fine w/o having wt on my pc- 
soooo- your games should work fine with or without wt-
maybe something else is messing your games up?...


----------



## hickory27 (Jun 13, 2003)

i receive an error message on the gamesville site help [email protected]


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

well i have no frickin idea wether wt is the cause or not, it was jut a guess! GAWD! YOU GUYS AREN"T GIVING ME TECH SUPPORT! RRAAAARRR! IM SO ANGRY!!! whew now i feel better. poor varigo...

PLEASE, I need more suggestions, please!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, Nizzie...

Click Start->Run, and type in "dxdiag" (without quotes), andnhit OK. When that is done, save the results and post them here. That should help us out with system info, and hopefully will help us towards fixing your problem.

Also, did you try what Atreides suggested about the spyware?


> You may also have spyware or ad-ware on your computer thats causing problems. There is a little program located: http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ . It creates a log of your StartUp, and if you could post that here we will be able to see if any other programs are starting up and possibly causing problems.


Posting both of those things here (The dxdiag and the startup list)should help out.


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

well, alrighty, ill post that stuff, one moment please...


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

Eheheh.... Umm, alrighty.... here are the dxdiag results, they are big, sorry.....

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/15/2003, 14:18:39
Machine name: LIZA-SOCGUXCBYB
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) (2600.xpclnt_qfe.010827-1803)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: System Manufacturer
System Model: System Name
BIOS: ASUS - 42302e31
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
Memory: 256MB RAM
Page File: 126MB used, 491MB available
Primary File System: NTFS
DirectX Version: DirectX 8.1 (4.08.01.0810)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.01.2600.0000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No input devices detected.
No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 267264 bytes 
ddrawex.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 24064 bytes 
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 10496 bytes 
d3d8.dll: 5.01.2600.0044 English Final Retail 5/6/2002 14:51:28 1180672 bytes 
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 436224 bytes 
d3dim700.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 791040 bytes 
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 590336 bytes 
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 350208 bytes 
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 47616 bytes 
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 34816 bytes 
dplayx.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 212992 bytes 
dpmodemx.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 20992 bytes 
dpwsockx.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 50176 bytes 
dplaysvr.exe: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 26112 bytes 
dpnsvr.exe: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 18944 bytes 
dpnet.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 156672 bytes 
dpnlobby.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 38400 bytes 
dpnwsock.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 61952 bytes 
dpnaddr.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 26112 bytes 
dpnmodem.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 62464 bytes 
dpvoice.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 206336 bytes 
dpvsetup.exe: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 59392 bytes 
dpvvox.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 113152 bytes 
dpvacm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 24064 bytes 
dpnhpast.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 30208 bytes 
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 55808 bytes 
dinput.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 151552 bytes 
dinput8.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 168960 bytes 
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 44032 bytes 
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 394240 bytes 
joy.cpl: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 65536 bytes 
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 76800 bytes 
pid.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 31744 bytes 
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 18:02:32 9728 bytes 
dsound.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 338944 bytes 
dsound3d.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 1293824 bytes 
dswave.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 16896 bytes 
dsdmo.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 165888 bytes 
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 66560 bytes 
dmusic.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 94720 bytes 
dmband.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 26112 bytes 
dmcompos.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 59904 bytes 
dmime.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 172032 bytes 
dmloader.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 31232 bytes 
dmstyle.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 110080 bytes 
dmsynth.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 99840 bytes 
dmscript.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 77312 bytes 
dx7vb.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 595456 bytes 
dx8vb.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 1185792 bytes 
mfc40.dll: 4.01.00.6140 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 924432 bytes 
mfc42.dll: 6.00.8665.0000 English Beta Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 995383 bytes 
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 21504 bytes 
amstream.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 63488 bytes 
devenum.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 51712 bytes 
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.09.1121 English Final Retail 9/21/2001 16:39:24 498960 bytes 
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.96.0729 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:54 11776 bytes 
mciqtz32.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 33280 bytes 
mpg2splt.ax: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 126464 bytes 
msdmo.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 11264 bytes 
qasf.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 152576 bytes 
qcap.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 184832 bytes 
qdv.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 266752 bytes 
qdvd.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 356352 bytes 
qedit.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 511488 bytes 
qedwipes.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 734208 bytes 
quartz.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 1135616 bytes 
quartz.vxd: Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 5672 bytes 
strmdll.dll: 4.01.00.3925 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 246302 bytes 
vidx16.dll: 0.00.00.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/1998 05:21:56 10240 bytes 
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.05.0053 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 199680 bytes 
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.16.0003 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 848384 bytes 
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.62.0002 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 120320 bytes 
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.64.0001 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 338432 bytes 
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.15.0055 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 755200 bytes 
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.63.0048 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 200192 bytes 
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.64.0048 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 183808 bytes 
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.02.0051 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 154624 bytes 
mswebdvd.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 243712 bytes 
msdvdopt.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 74240 bytes 
ks.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:24:30 134144 bytes 
ksproxy.ax: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:37:04 117248 bytes 
ksuser.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:36:18 4096 bytes 
stream.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 18:01:22 42752 bytes 
mspclock.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 17:48:42 5120 bytes 
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 17:48:46 4608 bytes 
mskssrv.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 17:48:48 6400 bytes 
swenum.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 3840 bytes 
mstee.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 17:48:44 4992 bytes 
ipsink.ax: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:37:04 17920 bytes 
ndisip.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 18:07:06 8064 bytes 
streamip.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 18:07:06 14592 bytes 
msvidctl.dll: 6.04.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 979968 bytes 
slip.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 18:07:12 10752 bytes 
nabtsfec.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 18:07:30 83712 bytes 
ccdecode.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/17/2001 18:07:16 16256 bytes 
vbisurf.ax: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 27136 bytes 
msyuv.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 16384 bytes 
kstvtune.ax: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:37:04 55808 bytes 
ksxbar.ax: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:37:04 38912 bytes 
kswdmcap.ax: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:37:04 84992 bytes 
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 02:36:34 49664 bytes 
wstdecod.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/18/2001 08:00:00 46080 bytes

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 MX 440
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device ID: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0171&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (16 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.13.10.3082 (English)
DDI Version: Unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 9/26/2002 18:38:00, 3552826 bytes
Driver Signed: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: 
 Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 9/26/2002 18:38:00, 981466 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4231-11CF-BA6F-0A2001C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0171
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x00A3
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: 
D3D7 Test Result: 
D3D8 Test Result:

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: C-Media Wave Device
Device ID: PCI\VEN_13F6&DEV_0111&SUBSYS_80E21043&REV_10
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: cmaudio.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.01.0637 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Debug
Driver Signed: Yes
Date and Size: 4/30/2002 20:33:44, 378314 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: C-Media
HW Accel Level: Full
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result:

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
Version: 1.00.16.0002
Ports:
Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
C-Media Wave Device, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Music Test Result:

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo 8 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo 9 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,,
SonyCDSrcWriter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyCDSrcWriter.ax,3.00.03.3110
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
OpenMG Async. File Source,0x00400000,0,1,OmgAfs.ax,3.00.03.3110
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAV.ax,3.05.00.1812
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Sony Audio CD Source Filter,0x00600000,0,1,cdsrc.ax,3.00.03.3110
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,6.04.2600.0000
SAL Output Converter,0x00200000,1,0,saloconv.ax,3.00.03.3110
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.15.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.00.4477
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.04.2600.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.15.0055
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.00.4477
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.00.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.04.2600.0000
Internal LMRT Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.04.0827
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,3.05.00.1228
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.00.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
TrueMotion 2.0 Decompressor,0x00600001,1,1,tm20dec.ax,1.00.00.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.00.4477
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.00.4000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.01.2600.0000
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
OpenMG Audio Decrypt Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,omgdec.ax,3.00.03.3110
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,6.04.2600.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.01.2600.0000
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.00.4477
OpenMG OmgSource Filter,0x00600000,0,1,omgsrc.ax,3.00.03.3110
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.04.2600.0000
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,3.05.00.1814
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,clvsd.ax,3.05.00.1814
GraphicEq,0x00200000,1,1,GraphicEq.ax,1.00.00.7120
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.04.2600.0000
SonyMSAConverter,0x00200000,1,0,SonyMSAConverter3.ax,3.00.03.3110
Cutlist File Source,0x00200000,0,1,qcut.dll,6.00.02.0902
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Sony IpScope2,0x00200000,1,1,IpScope2.ax,2.02.00.8090
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.04.2600.0000
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.05.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.00.0000
URL StreamRenderer,0x00600000,1,0,LMRTREND.dll,6.00.04.0827
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.04.2600.0000
CyberLink DxVA Filter 2,0x00200000,0,3,Cldxva.ax,
IVF source filter,0x00600000,0,1,ivfsrc.ax,5.10.02.0051
WMP CD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,wmpcd.dll,8.00.00.4477
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.04.2600.0000
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,dxmasf.dll,6.04.09.1121
C-Media Audio Filter,0x00680000,1,1,CMAudio.ax,
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
WMplug,0x009001f4,1,1,wtwmplug.ax,
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
SAL Input Converter,0x00200000,0,1,saliconv.ax,3.00.03.3110
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0000
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.16.0003
Voxware MetaVoice Audio Decoder,0x00999998,1,1,voxmvdec.ax,1.00.00.0011
Voxware MetaSound Audio Decoder,0x00999999,1,1,voxmsdec.ax,1.00.00.0012
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.16.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.15.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000

Audio Compressors:
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Voxware v1.1.8 Bitstream-Mode Codecs,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Voxware MetaVoice,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Voxware MetaSound,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
ATRAC3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Voxware v1.1.6/1.1.8 File-Mode Codecs,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000

Audio Capture Sources:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Modem #0 Line Record,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.04.2600.0000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,3,3,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00200000,2,2,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

Audio Renderers:
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
DirectSound: C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
DirectSound: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000
Modem #0 Line Playback,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.04.2600.0000

WDM Streaming System Devices:
MPU-401,0x00200000,3,2,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000
C-Media Wave Device,0x00200000,9,2,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,5.01.2600.0000

-------------
Input Devices
-------------
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-------------
Input Drivers
-------------

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnmodem.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnmodem.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnwsock.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnwsock.dll (5.01.2600.0000)
DirectPlay Test Result:

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
worms2 (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: worms2.exe (<File Missing>)


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

Ok, and here are the startup list results....

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 2:22:25 PM, on 6/15/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.the-exit.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://www.the-exit.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=http://www.the-exit.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

Umm, i just thought you should know that before, I ran hijackthis and found a wildtangent program. I kinda jumped to conclusions and thought "Haha! YOU DID IT!"
And selected it to be "fixed or removed".
It didn't help....


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

..Um.... something really straneg just happened. I double clicked a game shortcut on my desktop and my computer just suddenly rebooted...

I tried it again after it was finished, and this time the shortcut did nothing, except give me the usual error message saying blahdey-blahdey-blah, this game has encountered a problem, blah-blah, and needs to close. blah.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Did you uninstall wildtangent from add\remove programs in the control panel ?

You also have at least Gator spyware on your machine

Please Download and install SpyBot,

http://security.kolla.de/

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' . 
These aren't needed for our present purpose, and you can always experiment with them later on.

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check for problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds 'Fix selected problems'

you may have to run spybot more than once to clear everything

Remove everything pre-ticked in Red

steam


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

yep, i removed the wildtangent thingummy on add remove programs, did nothing to help. Ill try that other stuff tho.


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

OH MY GOSH! thank you SO much for that spybot stuff! I also got an add killer from that sire, you are the best! Thank you!


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

OK, I did all that stuff you suggested...and now for the moment of truth! I shall double click my game icon...and...and....and....


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! It didn't work.....
I got a "runblack has encountered a problem and needs to close" message. again.... GAWD, PLEASE HELP ME! WHERE IS MCTIMSON WHEN YOU NEED HIM!!!! GAAAAAH!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Hahahaha 


First of all, try just restarting your computer since you've just cleared out all that stuff.

If that doesn't work, you could try to reinstall Black and White. You should probably back up your saved game though, unless you don't really care about it.


So, here is the way to properly backup your creature, straight from the Lionhead Studios tech guys: 

To backup your Creature, make copies of these two folders to another directory : 

Program Files / Lionhead Studios Ltd / Black & White / profiles
Program Files / Lionhead Studios Ltd / Black & White / scripts/ creaturemind 

Run the regedit program. Start Menu / Run / regedit 

Find (Ctrl + F) the folder called LHMultiplayer. Select this folder and then using Registry on the toolbar menu, 'Export Registry File' as lhbackup. This will save a file wherever you choose as lhbackup.reg 

This saves your creature in his current state. 

In order to restore this creature backup, copy your backup folders /profiles & /scripts /creaturemind over the original files. Double click the registry backup file you created : lhbackup.reg to complete your creature restoration. This restores the game including saves to the point where you backed your creature up.


Hope this helps


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

alrighty, i tried that and still, no success. For the love of god, please don't make me call gateway!


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

..hello?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Calling Gateway won't get you anywhere, they'll jsut have you reinstall Windows. And right now, that's pretty much all I can think of. Sorry, but maybe someone else knows what to do.


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

...well i suppose if it must be done, it must be done..but...

Is there any way for me to backup some of my irreplaceable files like my Kazaa shared folder, or my black and white creature?
Should I simply put my valuables on a disk, then once everything is reinstalled, replace the empty Kazaa folder with the full one when its reinstalled? .....And are you absolutely sure you cant help me? PWEASE! THINK REALLY REALLY HARD!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, do the character backup mentioned above, and save everything to a disk (or CD). And for the Kazaa folder, yes, just save them to a disk or CD, and replace them once it's installed.


When the error comes up for the game, is it right away? Does the screen start to change at all, or does it instantly give the error message?


Oh, and do any other games work?


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

no, none of my other games work! and i dont even know how to reinstall! waaah!


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

oh yeah, and check out this website, its real funny.

www.themaddening.com


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Ah, well that's somewhat better, in a way. At least we know that it's not B&W's fault.

Do the games at least start to work? Does the screen like change to black or anything, and then give a message? Or is it instant? Also, I noticed that you have some other things in your startup, like Yahoo messenger. Try closing things like that before you play, and see if that helps.


Oh, and what's the deal with that site? It just looks like a bunch of links to other stuff...


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok Nizzie, I'm sorry I only posted one reply and then ran away for a few weeks. I've had 5 exams to get through. Anyway, I'm back to try and help.
Well I'm glad you got rid of the Wild Tangent spyware, even if it hasn't fixed the problem, I'm sure your computer is running better than when it was installed.
Now back to your problem.


> My games still give me the "encountered a problem" message when I try to pay them!


Well let's get a copy of the actual message. 
1) Try running the game, so the error occurs.
2) Now click Start/Programs/Accessories/Administrative Tools/Event Viewer/
3) Now the Event Viewer should be open, click on Applications on the left and a list of all events relating to applications will appear on the right. Look for a 'Red Stop Sign' near the top of the list. 
4) Right click on that and select Properties. Now cut and paste a copy of the full error message here.

Hopefully from that we can sort out exactly what the problem is. 
Good luck.  I hope we can save you from a full reinstall.


----------



## ssj4goku3462 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey.. i just came across this while searching the web for a solution to my problem.. not sure if anyone here can help me, or if this is the right place to ask... :-/ anyway, i was using my computer, trying to install a DSL, and i restarted my computer trying to renew my IP.. i then got an error message just like Nizzie.. im about 98% sure the error was the same file, wcmdmgrl... however, rather than just keep me from playing games, my computer completely stopped running.. actually,t he odd thing is, when i first got the message, i restarted my computer (another approach to fixing my DSL), and when i did my computer began to start back up but then stopped after about 10 seconds, and acted like it shut downm, and the monitor went to power save mode, and i began hearing a radio station through my computer speakers... i then turned my computer off, and back on, and now it wont turn on at all... it acts like its going to start, then green power light coems on, but it immediately turns off, and the green light fades off before its even completely on... im very worried :-/ i jsut built the computer... in case its helpful, here are my specs.. 

Windows XP Professional Edition
AthlonXP 1600+
512mb UNREGISTERED DDR SDRAM
60gb 5200rpm
64 MB Radeon 7500


I'd really ppreciate any help anyone could offer, even redirection to anotehr place i could seek help... thanks very much


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

> and i began hearing a radio station through my computer speakers...


You actually heard a radio station? Is your computer connected to a radio at all? That's pretty weird...

Anyway, you'd probably be better off asking this in the Hardware section, at the top of this page, where it says "HelpOnThe.Net > TSG Forums > Software & Hardware > Games > ", click Software and Hardware, and pick the forum there.

Good luck


----------



## lblackdust (Jul 2, 2003)

could it be overheating? ive heard that intense overheating can cause a computer to do something like that. never heard anything like the radio in ur speakers b4. but if its broken at least you got a free radio out of the deal.


----------



## ssj4goku3462 (Jul 14, 2003)

ok, thanks lol ya, the whole radio thing is screwed up but ill post it in a better forum thanks again also, im considering overheating, but i doubt it... i have 3 case fans... my case came with oen, i ordered another that was Uv sensitive just because, and then i got a free one from the company i ordered my motherboard from that i wasnt expecting... so i doubt it but who knows.. have to consider all possiblities


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Make sure the heatsink is firmly connected, and that it's connected the right way.


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

sowwy i havent been replying but i was having trouble logging into the site.

Anyways guys, you asked for an exact copy of tha message? well its pretty much the one that comes right before the comp asks u to send an error report. Im sure u guys have all seen it.

"so-andso has encountered a problem and needs to close. we are sorry for any inconvenience."

Then....

"Please tell microsoft about this problem."

blahdyblahblahblah...
Would u like to send an error report?

I never do.

Anyways im so very fed up..Im even having trouble trying to reinstall windows... I feel like murdering Bill Gates (XP MY ***, *****! GAAAAH!) anyways that really cool u built ur own compooter 
  Wowie mister did oo really build a compotooer?
 

alright. I am at the point where i dont even really care anymore..i know there are so many more problems cos my brother is an idot e goes and downloads thing off Kazaa without ever using anti virus, when I scanned the other day it found a Win32 virus, Mcafee bugged up whn i tried to quarantine, though. It gave me an error messasge saying it had detected a virus, and that entry had been denie to it. then another message came up saying that it had detected a virus and that no action could be taken. this repeated until i eventually restarted my comp.

PWEase i need some one tohelp me its been 4 months since my tiger on Black and white ate!

HES GONNA BE DEAD WHEN I GET BACK ON!

If i do!

Also just so u know, my N64 emulator isnt working, neither is my psx one. BUT! my snes and nes ones ARE so i have deduced its a 3d driver problem! yay! go me! heh.

ok so its a 3ddriver problem. Now I need to know how to fix it. My mother is trying to say we'll just take it to the place we bought it and get THEM to fix it, but I dont think so. Also I tried backing up my Black and white saved data on a floppy like tinmmy said but the floppy was too small. Are there any other ways to backup?

How can i stuff it into a zip drive? will that make it fit onto a disk? god im such a nooooooobish choooooober.


Thank you so much for any answer.... bye....


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

oh ya and i should probably mention that i got black and white as well as my emulators, and most of my other games off the internet or kazaa. Black and white was from kazaa i didnt really see how this could help so i didnt mention it, but im desperate so here ya go.


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

and also, out of the blue, does anyone play cokemusic


----------



## gargomel7 (Jul 18, 2003)

When you get the prompt to send or not send the error report. There is a link where you can choose to click here. Click the first "click here" and tell us the modname or module name that is causing the problem. 

it should be related to graphics, audio, or directx. But sometimes its an issue with windows.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Alternately you could Click Start/Programs/Accessories/Administrative Tools/Event Viewer. Then Click on System. Now look for a red sign with an 'X' on it. Double-click that for the description of the error. It will get the same information as what gargomel7 suggested, only you won't have to wait for the error to reoccur again.
Good luck.


----------



## Ultimate_Ban (Jul 20, 2003)

I too suffer from the wcmdmgrl problem! I cam acroos this forum whilst searching through google and praying that one of you will be able to help. My event viewer error is:-

Faulting application wcmdmgrl.exe, version 1.6.0.37, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 5.1.2600.0, fault address 0x0000cd71.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

Alright guys, i did that click here thing on the send error report screen, heres what i could copy, some of it wouldnt work.

AppName: runblack.exe.exe AppVer: 1.0.0.1 ModName: runblack.exe.exe
ModVer: 1.0.0.1 Offset: 0034bcce



btw, it says modname runblack.exe.exe cos i named it runblack.exe  hope that helps in some horribly miniscule way.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

> oh ya and i should probably mention that i got black and white as well as my emulators, and most of my other games off the internet or kazaa. Black and white was from kazaa i didnt really see how this could help so i didnt mention it, but im desperate so here ya go.


Nizzie, that does change everything. We can't provide support for downloaded games.


----------



## Ultimate_Ban (Jul 20, 2003)

*I just re-installed the whole of my C Drive and the same error STILL occurs!*

I have an original copy of Warcraft III and have e-mailed Blizzard about the problem! For more information about my problem please take your time to read the leet I sent (below). Thanks!

Hi,

I bought Warcraft III earlier this year and really enjoy playing it. Although recently I have been experiencing many problems with it. About a month or two ago I went through a big stage of lagging and last many games as a result of this. I don't believe this was my internet connection or computer though as once I re-installed the game it was working fine after.

Recently though, I have been getting a big error with the game though. Two days ago I tried opening up the game but received a warning message saying something along the lines of

"Please ensure you have the Warcraft III CD in your CD-Rom and click retry."

I opened the disc drive to check the disc was inserted, which it was and took it out to check for markings. The disc is pretty immaculate and I would say in good condition. I reinserted the disc and the Warcraft III menu came up. I clicked the "Play Warcraft III" option only for the same error to come up. I then re-installed the game only to have it working fine again... for 1 session.

This has now happened again and after re-installing it, it still didn't work so I had to remove ALL files, including all the maps of the Custom games I played to get it working. I have currently got Warcraft III up and am downloading the latest patches which takes an hour pus, so could you please E-mail back with any help/info about what can be done to prevent this from keep happening?

Yours faithfully

Ben Jones


----------



## Ultimate_Ban (Jul 20, 2003)

Ok...so now I've just searcher for wcmd.grl on my comp and itz not there :| Could this still be affecting the error up there ^^?


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

timmy how does that change everything? I already told you before that my friend is having the exact same problem...and hes got the real store bought version of back and white aswell as all his other games... when it comes down to it its not my downloaded games that are affecting it, cos i already know these things only started because of wild tangent... come on dont give up on me now, I dont know this stuff like u guys do!! You guys r like computer programmers and you make your own computers... so dont delete my post just cos i told you I used kazaa  im really sorry  will you please keep helping me?


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

__
| \
\
\
\ 
\
\
\
HEEHEE look my picture is a picture of a mr. cow cow. 

Come on, if that doesnt intice you to keep helping me, what will? PWEAAASSEEE?



^
|
|
|


cow. heehee


----------



## kennyboy153 (Aug 1, 2003)

hey guys, i have recently had a probelm with the wcmdmgrl.exe thing too...i sent an error report and they told me i had a virus...the virus goes by many aliases but basically if you guys have mcafee you should be able to get rid of this problem...check out this site...

http://vil.mcafee.com/dispvirus.asp?virus_k=99690#removal_instructions


----------



## Nizzie (May 29, 2003)

Ok, thank you for the tip Mister 

I mentioned earlier that I got a repetitive error message wherein The Mcafee thing would come up saying it had detected a virus then-- action taken:Access has been denied

then another box would pop, this time saying the same thing except --action taken: No action could be taken.

This would repaet and repeat until I used task manager to close Mcaffee.
It called the Virus Win32, which on the page you have just supplied says hinders gaming and video card functions. HALLELUIAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank god for you mister, I would kiss you if you were beside me!

Now I just need to get a Mcafee prgram that'll fix it, and get back to gaming... AAAaaahhhh..... Wait, and improve my typing skills 

So anyways, thank you so much, and fingers crossed that this is indeed my problem.... thanks, im off to try it


----------



## leebag (Aug 23, 2003)

Did you ever get this problem resolved?

I have the same thing. Everytime I try and start a game (Jedi Outcast, Max Payne etc...) I get the "program encountered an error. Send or Dont send report" message and then returns to the desktop immediately after loading up the game.

I ran Norton to find any Virus's but it didnt see any. Checked registry for the worm but I dont have it.

So I assume it is all down to the WildTangent drivers. I have tried to remove the program in ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS but it will not let me remover the Wild Tangent updater. Yet again it comes up with the "program encountered an error" message.

How did you resolve this issue? Im so annoyed at not being able to play any games because of this problem! 

I have tried deleting the WT folder in the program files/windows/wt but this doesnt make a difference at all.

Anyone help? 

Lee


----------



## leebag (Aug 23, 2003)

Okay Folks.. got rid of the damn problem.. not all good though Im afraid.

Had to delete the WildTangent files from the registry.
Uninstalled all games which didnt work
Deleted all Game data from Games in Registry (lucasarts etc...)
Re-Installed games

Solved the problem.

WARNING> DO NOT INSTALL WILDTANGENT 

Hope this help any others with this problem

Lee


----------



## leebag (Aug 23, 2003)

One day later and...... nothing works again!

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## PC-Tekk (Aug 27, 2003)

After looking over all your information that you have submitted. I can pretty much assure you the problem your having with your games is that your running on NTFS file system. Most games hate the NTFS file system, and I have had many problems with games on it myself. You need to back up EVERYTHING important to you, and re-format your hard drive making sure you choose the FAT32 file system instead. That will fix most of your gaming problems. Good Luck! Sorry I did not reply much earlier when you posted this, but I just got into this forum today. A few months after you posted this. But, better late than never!


----------

